# DirecTiVo Guy Looking for Encouragement to Switch



## jeffnebraska (Nov 8, 2006)

I have been a long time DirecTivo person (HR10-250). Now, I've moved into a new SF Bay Area home where I can no longer receive any OTA HD locals. I need to choose between Comcast and an Series 3 Tivo or Dish and a VIP622.

Here are my concerns I'd love to hear feedback on: 

1) I've never found any other DVR nearly as convenient, reliable, and pleasant to use as Tivo. Is the ViP622 as good or nearly as good as the HR10-250? Any former HDTivo people made the switch?

2) I'm concerned about the quality of HD and the prevalance of satellite HD-lite broadcasting. It was a problem with DirecTv. Is it a problem for Dish?

Dish clearly has (for the moment) the greatest number of HD stations, so it is quite tempting to make the switch with the current freebies I could get.


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

jeffnebraska said:


> I have been a long time DirecTivo person (HR10-250). Now, I've moved into a new SF Bay Area home where I can no longer receive any OTA HD locals. I need to choose between Comcast and an Series 3 Tivo or Dish and a VIP622.
> 
> Here are my concerns I'd love to hear feedback on:
> 
> ...


Hello,

this is a no brainer. Make the switch to dish. I was a DirectTivo user for many years.

1). I like the VIP622 better than the TiVo. I was a TiVo snob until I used the 622. It does have a learning curve... Be prepared. Also, it does not have "suggested shows". But who cares?

2). I just recently swithed from DirecTV HD and yes the HD on D* was crap. The HD and SD on E* is way better.

Make the switch. Besides if you don't like it you can go back to another provider after the the 30 day trial. I was shocked at how much better Dish is than D*.

Good Luck,
Apco25


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

I've been with D* since 1996 and owned HR10-250 since its launch. I just signed up with E*, installation 11/15/2006. I'll let you know how I like 622 on Friday. HR20 is making me sick and can't get locals with my HR10. D* is going down hill, some predicting a mass exodus at year end.


----------



## jeffnebraska (Nov 8, 2006)

Good comments so far. I am a little worried about some trees around my skyline, but, if I can switch, you are helping me feel like I should.

Please keep the comments coming, especially those related to HD quality from E*.


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

jeffnebraska said:


> Please keep the comments coming, especially those related to HD quality from E*.


I am a new e* subscriber (from comcast) and in my opinion the picture quality is fabulous. Even the HD locals look great. The only negative I have relates to a recent problem that has surfaced regarding audio sync issues. It seems that this is something that may have crept in with the latest dishnetwork software update. At any rate, I'm confident that it will be fixed soon.

JAB


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

jeffnebraska,

you from Nebraska? You are not moving to the Bay from Nebraska are you?


----------



## jeffnebraska (Nov 8, 2006)

I am from Nebraska, but I haven't lived there since 1997.


----------



## Montyward (Aug 16, 2006)

I made the switch in August and it has been a good one. The 622 has exceeded my expectations for reliability (which were high) and the overall functionality is good. The multiroom viewing (TV1 and TV2) is a great feature and allowed me to get rid of the DVR in the bedroom. The pic quality through coax in TV2 is really good (which surprised me).

Anyway, make the switch, it is worth it.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

Just made the switch a week ago, and I used to have an HR10-250 (actually, still do... will need to ebay it soon). 

I've mentioned it before in a different post, but Tivo's interface is exceptionally easy to use. I'm starting to get more comfortable with vip622's interface more, so it's becoming less of an issue. So do prepare to be a little annoyed when you realize the vip622 doesn't do things the way Tivo normally would. Once you're used to it though, you'll be fine.

HD quality I feel is much better than DirecTV. Picture seems to be sharper, and some channels like Food Network HD or Rave are just gorgeous. Grilled cheese sandwich never looked so good on TV. The audio would stutter once in a while, but unlike the HR10-250, the audio on the vip622 can be recovered by rewinding. On the HR10-250, those stutters can't be fixed.

And you mentioned OTA... When I moved to my current place, I couldn't pick up anything with my OTA. Maybe if I point my Silver Shooter antenna just right, I could pick up one or two... and that's if nobody's walking around the house. When I switched to the vip622, I miraculously was able to pick up a lot more channels, and people can walk around and it wouldn't affect the picture. I think the vip622's receiver is better.

All in all, no regrets!


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

cornflakes said:


> And you mentioned OTA... When I moved to my current place, I couldn't pick up anything with my OTA. Maybe if I point my Silver Shooter antenna just right, I could pick up one or two... and that's if nobody's walking around the house. When I switched to the vip622, I miraculously was able to pick up a lot more channels, and people can walk around and it wouldn't affect the picture. I think the vip622's receiver is better.
> 
> All in all, no regrets!


Do you mean Silver Sensor? Anyway, that's my experience too with the 622....OTA reception seems better than what I had with the D* H10.


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Mar 19, 2006)

SD picture cannot compare on the 622 to my 7 year-old Hughes box with D*. Other than that, Dish is good. If you mostly watch HD, it won't matter.


----------



## jeffnebraska (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks like I'm taking the plunge! The extra HD channels and possibility of better HD picture quality are too much to resist. I don't mind a steep learning curve, as long as things run well when I get to the top.

Since I'm utterly hooked on having two HD tuners to record two HD shows at a time, I'm going to get a second 622 and hook one to component and one to HDMI. Then, I'll also have the option of doing an extra SD room down the road.

Hope this all works out. As I've been without TV for about two weeks, I'm eager to get back in the game.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

DanoP said:


> Do you mean Silver Sensor? Anyway, that's my experience too with the 622....OTA reception seems better than what I had with the D* H10.


Yes that's what I meant :lol: !


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

jeffnebraska said:


> Looks like I'm taking the plunge! The extra HD channels and possibility of better HD picture quality are too much to resist. I don't mind a steep learning curve, as long as things run well when I get to the top.
> 
> Since I'm utterly hooked on having two HD tuners to record two HD shows at a time, I'm going to get a second 622 and hook one to component and one to HDMI. Then, I'll also have the option of doing an extra SD room down the road.
> 
> Hope this all works out. As I've been without TV for about two weeks, I'm eager to get back in the game.


How are you going to get your second 622? Asked the CSR and was told I can only get one. Me too so used to having DVR on all of my TV's (2 HR-10's and 2 R-10's), really want to have two 622's. The only thing for me is the drive size, 250GB won't get me anywhere. And too bad I have to take HDGold Package just to get NatGeoHD, other than that, can't wait for them to install it tomorrow.


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

jeffnebraska said:


> Good comments so far. I am a little worried about some trees around my skyline, but, if I can switch, you are helping me feel like I should.
> 
> Please keep the comments coming, especially those related to HD quality from E*.


Same here, worried about trees behind my house . Went to a local retailer (small time Mom & Pop TV Shop) and asked him to do site survey. He convidently said it's 100% doable, and I signed up for E* through him. Ohh..... he has a 622 display connected to an OTA, the PQ on HD locals is unbelievable, especially PBS. Not sure if the big antenna will pass the wife factor, she made a comment about someone having a big ugly antenna on their roof once. It could save me 5 bucks a month and more HD locals. Oh well.....


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

jeffnebraska said:


> Looks like I'm taking the plunge!
> 
> Since I'm utterly hooked on having two HD tuners to record two HD shows at a time, I'm going to get a second 622 and hook one to component and one to HDMI. QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

I too was a long time D* subscriber. Out here in the sticks that was the only way I could get more than a couple "local" stations, even with my 60' tower and long range antenna/rotor. I subscribed when they first began, about a dozen or so years ago. As time went on I upgraded to things like HD and Tivo.

The lack of HD on D* and the fact that I much prefer Sirius music over XM finally caused me to switch about three weeks ago. I have not regreted it for a minute. I think the picture is better and the fact that I can control two tvs with one unit is a very nice touch. I also have the ability to record music from Sirius to my 622 which is a huge plus. D* would not permit the recording of audio only channels on its Directivo.

As others have said, the 622 is a bit less convienant to use than tivo but after a day or two it will become second nature. Go with E*, you'll be glad you did!


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

jeffnebraska said:


> Looks like I'm taking the plunge! The extra HD channels and possibility of better HD picture quality are too much to resist. I don't mind a steep learning curve, as long as things run well when I get to the top.
> 
> Since I'm utterly hooked on having two HD tuners to record two HD shows at a time, I'm going to get a second 622 and hook one to component and one to HDMI. Then, I'll also have the option of doing an extra SD room down the road.
> 
> Hope this all works out. As I've been without TV for about two weeks, I'm eager to get back in the game.


What??!! As some have said above... with this situation you only need one. I am confused, why do you think you need two?

Here is you can do with the 622 : record 3 HD shows at once (two SAT HD and one OTA HD) AND watch two recorded shows at once (one off of TV1 HD) and one off the SD (TV2) - YES, you can do this all at the same time. You will have your option for the extra SD down the road. Just use the diplexer scheme to route the SD back to the other SD TV and your good to go. The 622 comes with an extra UHF remote just for this sort of setup.

I know I was shocked at how cool this is compared to any D* offering.

Apco25


----------



## jeffnebraska (Nov 8, 2006)

F1Fan said:


> How are you going to get your second 622? Asked the CSR and was told I can only get one.


Installer was going to sell it to me for $550. Not a bargain, but more convenient than eBay.


----------



## jeffnebraska (Nov 8, 2006)

The installer's boss misinformed me that I could only record 1 HD and 1 SD show at a time. For this reason, I ordered two boxes. Now, thanks to this board's FAQ, I've confirmed that that surprising shortcoming of the 622 is in the installer's boss's mind only. I will be canceling the order for the 2nd 622.

I was wondering how the second room remote worked. I assume the UHF is good to go in a 2000 sq. ft. house with lots of walls between the box and the second TV? I suppose it must be.

I am very excited about my switch and the greatly increased number of HD channels. I am also hopeful that E* will be a PQ upgrade from my HD-lite on D*.

I am also very sad to be leaving Tivo, who had earned my loyalty like no other electronics company before them. But, when Tivo has an offering that works for me again, I'll jump back to them again, regardless of cost. For the moment, I just can't stand the thought of going with Comcast, so I'll have to bid Tivo adieu temporarily.


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

I was the same way with TiVo... I don't miss it one bit, and I don't think you will either. In fact I like it better, however I am a tech-type so your mileage may very.


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

jeffnebraska said:


> I was wondering how the second room remote worked. I assume the UHF is good to go in a 2000 sq. ft. house with lots of walls between the box and the second TV? I suppose it must be.


I have not had any problems in a 2700 sq. ft. house on 2 levels, one end of the house to the other. You can also reposition the antennae if you find the need. It is simply an f-connector that you can extend with rg-6 to anywhere you need to.

JAB


----------



## dreslism (Nov 14, 2006)

I recently got a 622, and was a tivo person before. I can't seem to figure this out.
On tivo I could put in keywords for wishlists (like and actor) and it would record anything that had that keyword in it.

Is there a way to do this with the 622?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Have you tried creating a Dish Pass with the actors name in it? There is an option there to search both Title and Info. That is how I would do it.


----------



## Dmitry (Jun 12, 2006)

I have been a DirecTiVo user since 2001 (never HD). When the time came to go HD route, I switched to Dish. There are still a few things that I miss about TiVo, although I suspect some have nothing to do with Dish but rather with the schedule provider. On TiVo when sometimes a show would run an hour and two minutes instead of the alotted hour that would've been picked up automatically, on Dish you have to always add that extra minute or two. The inability to turn off the current display when I'm in the recorded programs list drives me up the wall. And the fact that TiVo had two running buffers (one on each tuner) was also great. But I'm not looking back!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jeffnebraska said:


> 2) I'm concerned about the quality of HD and the prevalance of satellite HD-lite broadcasting. It was a problem with DirecTv. Is it a problem for Dish?


I would suggest that since it won't cost you much, you should try Comcast with one of their house brand DVRs for an introductory period so that you can evaluate their PQ. If you decide to stay, you could contemplate an S3. Be careful about availing yourself of special promotions as they may require a 12 month commitment.

If the Comcast PQ proves unacceptable, you can try Dish Network or wait another 4-6 months for DirecTV to up the HD ante. By that time, you'll be able to get a returning customer promotion from DirecTV.

I used this process to help me make up my mind on the digital cable versus DBS question.


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

harsh said:


> If the Comcast PQ proves unacceptable, you can try Dish Network or wait another 4-6 months for DirecTV to up the HD ante. By that time, you'll be able to get a returning customer promotion from DirecTV.


Maybe it's more like 18 monts for D* to up the HD ante.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

F1Fan said:


> Maybe it's more like 18 monts for D* to up the HD ante.


Perhaps, but the best information I can gather suggests that they'll be ready to expand by October 2007.

D* is not alone in this as E* needs to get much more serious about getting a more stable Left Coast HD satellite.


----------



## jeffnebraska (Nov 8, 2006)

Does E* have any plans to add HD channels, or, being the market leader already, are they just waiting for the others to catch up before they bother thinking about it?


----------



## deuce01 (Oct 11, 2006)

I, too, am considering the switch from D* to E* and have and HR10. What are E*'s plans for local HD? D* is getting ready to launch them in my area but E* doesn't have them yet. Anyone know what's in the card?

Thanks,
Deuce


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Mar 19, 2006)

apco25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> this is a no brainer. Make the switch to dish. I was a DirectTivo user for many years.
> 
> ...


I have been looking and cannot find the 30 day guarantee. Could you point me to that? I would appreciate it as I have tried everything to get a better picture with Dish/622 and cannot get it to come close to D* in SD. I still have a couple of weeks before 30 days and may go back (the HD DVR part makes it hard to do that but SD is just awful). Thanks, guys.


----------



## Matt20V (Oct 5, 2006)

F1Fan said:


> I've been with D* since 1996 and owned HR10-250 since its launch. I just signed up with E*, installation 11/15/2006. I'll let you know how I like 622 on Friday.


You might still hate it on Friday, but will probably love it after a few more days to a couple weeks. Sorting out the scheduling algorithms, as well as the single/ dual modes etc. and getting the setup just right takes a little time. I came from Tivo Series 1 and ReplayTV, and after the initial shock of unfamiliarity (it is amazing how one missed recording on "that new box" can disrupt the fragile harmony of the living room) found the 622 to be very powerful, easy to use, and perhaps most importantly, predictable.

Those who will find the 622 lacking compared to Tivo are those who really like the Thumbs up/ down and suggestion features. The 622 will appeal to those who are more actively involved in the daily recording schedules and like having total control.

-Matt


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lnd Svyr said:


> I have been looking and cannot find the 30 day guarantee. Could you point me to that? I would appreciate it as I have tried everything to get a better picture with Dish/622 and cannot get it to come close to D* in SD. I still have a couple of weeks before 30 days and may go back (the HD DVR part makes it hard to do that but SD is just awful). Thanks, guys.


I got the info from the CSR when I was ordering the service and asking questions. Call them and see...


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Mar 19, 2006)

thanks, APCO25. I am debating going back to D*. Does Dish refund the $199 HD DVR upgrade fee?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Lnd Svyr said:


> Does Dish refund the $199 HD DVR upgrade fee?


The Dish Builder on the Dish Network website says that there is a $200 mail-in rebate.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

http://www.dishtv.com/terms_dha04.jsp has the "Money Back Guarantee" section you asked about. It doesn't say it in simple terms, but the $199 Lease Upgrade fee isn't part of the "Money Back" - it is non-refundable.

and your obligation to pay all lease upgrade fees ... shall remain in full force


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Mar 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> The Dish Builder on the Dish Network website says that there is a $200 mail-in rebate.


Thanks. I am going to look into that as it would at least make the loss of all my SD channels a little easier to swallow.


----------



## BCGreg (Aug 3, 2006)

CABill said:


> http://www.dishtv.com/terms_dha04.jsp has the "Money Back Guarantee" section you asked about. It doesn't say it in simple terms, but the $199 Lease Upgrade fee isn't part of the "Money Back" - it is non-refundable.
> 
> and your obligation to pay all lease upgrade fees ... shall remain in full force


Correct--the $199 isn't refundable. I asked a few times about it when I was thinking of switching over and they said it was non-refundable. I'm glad I switched and just sold my old HR10-250. Those are going for $3-400 on eBay now.


----------

